# Old School Bracelets



## JKR Firefox (Feb 22, 2008)

My GF has been making these 'video-game' themed bracelets using a beadloom I bought her for Christmas.  Here are some examples:

Super Mario Bros. 3






Old School Mario





Mushrooms!





Do you guys have any more ideas on themes she could use and would you buy these if you saw them for sale?

Note: Not attempting to sell anything...just getting a lock on people's opinions.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 22, 2008)

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really like them. I would buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She could do some Zelda green-themed ones and also some Kirby pink-themed ones for girls


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude, those are awesome!

edit: Space Invaders, natch!


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 22, 2008)

This blog should give you some inspiration:
http://www.spritestitch.com/

Those bracelets are totally awesome, by the way...you should submit them to that blog


----------



## science (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, tell your girlfriend she is really talented! Those are amazing! 

I agree with mthr on Space Invaders, and maybe a Pac Man chasing a ghost would be sweet!

I personally wouldn't buy one to wear, but maybe to attatch to my backpack or something


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 22, 2008)

Zelda,Pokeballs,Little cubes(rubiks cube)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 22, 2008)

Great ideas guys.  I'll start posting the finished products as they are completed


----------



## Frampy (Feb 22, 2008)

I already have the Pacman one planned out I've just been too busy lately to make it.
I'll get my BF (JKR Firefox) to upload the design for it after.
*Not trying to sell anything but how much would you buy one of these for?


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, they are awesome and custom made, but I personally would pay only 20$ because I'm a cheapass and don't want to spend a lot.


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

I would buy a Portal one for $20.....


----------



## xJonny (Feb 22, 2008)

They're pretty good - I reckon that it could sell


----------



## Frampy (Feb 22, 2008)

I LOVE PORTAL!!!!! I finished it a couple weeks ago. Awesome game!
I was attemping to make a companion cube design but I'm gonna have to work on it. I think I might work on some star wars designs as well. Keep the ideas coming!!!!


----------



## Frampy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are a couple more. I finished the Pacman one a couple days ago. I'm waiting for new beads then I'm starting a portal one.


----------



## JPH (Feb 27, 2008)

what about the cool guys who wore calculator watches?


----------



## Fellow (Feb 27, 2008)

They look smashing, I would were them anyplace.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 27, 2008)

those are sweet, would you mind mailing me one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no seriously, just pop it in an envelope


----------



## usmagen (Feb 27, 2008)

can i has!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

nice!!

check out the scarf this girl made


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep the opinions coming guys.  She loves making them and is in the process of finishing up a Portal themed bracelet I will be uploading in about a day or so.


----------



## JPH (Mar 4, 2008)

earthbound bracelet would be nice


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 4, 2008)

Chimin in to say they are sweet and I'd wear em!


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm just getting into jewellery making but never would've though of weaving sprites in. They look nice but I'm not sure I'd actually wear one. Maybe as a keyring or a wriststrap. The effect's really nice though


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. These are truly amazing and I would really wear them.
Reminds me of that zelda jewellery someone made.
I think I made a post somewhere in the offtopic forum but I can't be asked to go look for it.
Great stuff.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 4, 2008)

super mario bros and invaders.

But really, how much?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 4, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> super mario bros and invaders.
> 
> But really, how much?



She's thinking like 20.00 bucks each...I will be posting a topic in the WTS forum where I can take your custom requests and she will make them exactly as you specify.  They aren't just limited to bracelets either.  She can make bookmarks, keychains, etc.  The prices would be different obviously but you guys can say if the price is fair or not.


----------



## fischju (Mar 4, 2008)

A mega man x one would be awesome.


----------



## Moots (Mar 5, 2008)

Oy my lord, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

Original legend of zelda would be cool. Link with the little shooty sword + a triforce for the win!

A final fantasy one would be sweet aswell, Chocobo, Moogles etc.


If you do decide to start selling these, let me know I'd be down for multiples.

That blog just gave me an epic edit ......The NES game Ice Hockey OMG! One of these with a skinny guy, medium guy and a fat guy all in the shooting pose from the game EPIC! Oh god.......

Also what beadloom does your GF use, I am considering getting one for my lady.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 5, 2008)

whoaa awesome. I just put some yellow tape around my wrist if I'm lookin to be stylish but these would be a worthy replacement.


----------



## Frampy (Mar 5, 2008)

As of right now I'm waiting for new beads to arrive so I can start making them again. I'm kinda busying at the moment with schoolwork, but I'll try to make orders as they come in. I will try the be as specific as possible with my bracelets (bookmarks etc.) but somethings are harder to make than others.


----------



## Moots (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey frampy what bead loom do you use?


----------



## Frampy (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the one I use right now. It's kinda crap...but a good starter for anyone wanting to try. It's limiting me right now though, so I'm getting a new one soon. Hopefully this one.....


----------



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2008)

They look great. How long, on average, does it take for your GF to complete 1 bracelet? It looks a bit time consuming fitting every little bead into a line of strings.


----------



## Frampy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm JKR Firefox's GF. 
If I sit down and do an entire bracelet it can take anywhere from 4-6 hours. Depending on size and colours.
I don't usually sit down for that length of time in one sitting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It can be hard on the eyes after awhile.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 5, 2008)

my mouth says $20, but my shrinking wallet tells me $15. Oh, and how big are the bracelets?


----------



## Frampy (Mar 5, 2008)

Big as in length or width?
For length I would ask for you wrist size, just because there really not adjustable.
As for width....well it can be very small or very large depending on the picture or design you want. The ones I have posted are between 1 inch to 1.5 inches.

Sorry I hope that helps.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 5, 2008)

and how would you sell these, ebay store possible? also I want you to know I am very interested but at the moment am very broke.


----------



## Frampy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how I plan to sell these....My boyfriend came up with the idea to sell them so maybe he'l come up with that idea too. 
Maybe a paypal account or even money order would be fine. 
If you have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 5, 2008)

EUREKA!! A GBATEMP BRACLET!!!


----------



## Frampy (Mar 22, 2008)

I just got some new beads, and I made a portal bracelet....


----------



## cubin' (Mar 23, 2008)

omfg!


WANT! 

That's really awesome work.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

Frampy said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how I plan to sell these....My boyfriend came up with the idea to sell them so maybe he'l come up with that idea too.
> Maybe a paypal account or even money order would be fine.
> If you have any suggestions let me know.


Really nice work, a perfect medium for making older low res sprites come to life.
Throwing out a suggestion for Sonic, not sure how it'd go but I'd love to see.

Paypal would work out well if you plan to sell to overseas peeps. I take it you're talking $20 Canadian, postage should be cheap on these but it would be good to get some prices for postage to various countries.. IE Australia.

I don't think you need to set up any store as such, the trade section here would work. I'm sure however if you put them up on eBay you'd sell them by the bunch.
Might be worth putting a couple up for auction there to get a sense of what people are willing to pay for them.

Again, that is really good. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoa, really neat!
That's badass!

If I had the money I'd buy a MegaMan X one


----------



## Neko (Mar 23, 2008)

I want a tutorial on how to make one myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe.
These are looking good , I love the portal one. Nice work!


----------



## Frampy (Mar 24, 2008)

Another Portal one....I think I should go back to doing school work now.











hopefully more to come....after homework....stupid homework.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 24, 2008)

Genius!
i would buy them if i saw them on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they look awesome
... um an 8-bit pit can't be hard .. no ?


----------



## JPH (Mar 24, 2008)

You're really good at making those, they look awesome!

It would be nice if you'd open up a little shop or topic on the forum and sell these for like twenty dollars a bracelet or something


----------



## Westside (Mar 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> You're really good at making those, they look awesome!
> 
> It would be nice if you'd open up a little shop or topic on the forum and sell these for like twenty dollars a bracelet or something


Not everyone is extremely wealthy like you JPH.  I understand that a lot of labor goes into each one, but I think cost/revenue wise, $10 is still a lot.  For $20, I wouldn't buy it even it they come with a time machine.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 24, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liar! Time machines are easily worth $25 alone!


----------



## Frampy (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know what the price would be.....probably $15-$20 depending. $10 wouldn't cover my costs, the beads I use are good beads that are fairly expensive. I probably won't start selling them till I am done my school year.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds about right, the cost mounts up by how many colours there are in the bracelet because each colour is sold as a separate pack. $10 would definitely be too low.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 25, 2008)

Perhaps if I can figure out a way to do this, I could start taking orders for the bracelets.

Maybe we could just do it thru the Trading Forum using Paypal or something?


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wealthy?
I'm 14 years old. No job. No regular allowance.

WTF.


10 dollars would definitely not be worth the efforts for him/her to make them.
20 seems fair, but we digress...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2008)

Those bracelets are pretty damned sweet.  If you're girlfriend is serious about selling them tell her to look for a local crafts shop, they usually have a small section (well the good ones anyway) where people can sell their own stuff.  The shop will probably charge you a tiny fee for it but it's pretty easy money as you don't have to go through the work of trying to get it sold.  eBay would be a great to flog these as well, although if you put them up on eBay watch out for territorial sellers who will report you for copyright infringement.  Most people won't care though.


----------



## 20X6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Those look great!
You really should make a GBAtemp-themed bracelet.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think 20 bucks is fair, IMO. These bracelets are simply amazing and 100% accurate, which is a good thing too. They prolly take a long time to make also, and they're obviously hand-made, so for the cost of the beads and the work, 20 isn't too much to ask.

I wish I could produce something like that. Me is jealous.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 25, 2008)

Sell them on the trading forum (I would definitely buy one)

I think $20 is a fair price, maybe $25 if it's a request.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

Well we've made a decision and it seems that as soon as my girlfriend is done with her school work, we're going to start taking requests and selling the bracelets/bookmarks/etc. in the trading forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should be in about a month or so depending on how quick she gets everything done.


----------



## Turmoil (Mar 28, 2008)

LoL I thought this was going to be a post about slap bands, can anyone remember them?

Anways this is even better, they all look so cool, very nice Frampy.


----------



## hanman (Mar 28, 2008)

those are pretty awesome!

i'd buy one, but i don't think i'd be comfortable wearing a bracelet


----------



## Hit (Mar 28, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> My GF has been making these 'video-game' themed bracelets using a beadloom I bought her for Christmas.  Here are some examples:
> 
> Super Mario Bros. 3
> 
> ...



You got one cool girlfriend


----------



## spectral (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are amazing!! I'd love a Final Fantasy themed bookmark made like that. When/if you start taking orders would you be willing to ship overseas? With regards to selling imo the gbatemp trade forum would be best. With ebay/store you risk attracting the attention of the copyright holders for the characters used.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 28, 2008)

Man, those are really nice.  Excellent work.  

I'll keep an eye out for them in the trading forum.  Now to come up with an idea for what I would want...  :old_unsure:


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 28, 2008)

Would you do custom ones, like, for example, my avatar?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Only 3 colours needed and it's 15x14 pixels


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awsums = Awesome + Mathematical Equation


----------



## genk (Mar 28, 2008)

I made like infinity of those at scout camp


----------



## Smuff (Mar 28, 2008)

genk said:
			
		

> I made like infinity of those at scout camp


Pics, or it never happened


----------

